# Saltuarius wyberba



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

Picked these little fellas up at the weekend and thought I'd share some pics...















Took a few shots of the filicipoda at the same time so thought I'd add them













And some milii because they were close by


----------



## sengir (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang Saz they are some sweet looking Gex. Do u breed and sell those milli's, they are really nice. All of them are butt he milli especially Congrats on ur new aquasitions


----------



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I do breed the milii. Just one clutch left in the cooker, she bred like a trouper this season as usual but I think has finished for the season now.


----------



## levis04 (Feb 29, 2008)

once again saz nice gexs.
who bred the wyberba?


----------



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, they are cute little beggers.

Danny Brown bred the wyberba.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 29, 2008)

They are stunners,

Love seeing the gecko pics,

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## warren63 (Feb 29, 2008)

_Oops double post _


----------



## warren63 (Feb 29, 2008)

_They are fantastic Saz, i really enjoy looking at your geckos. Dont ever be shy to post more pics _


----------



## Rocket (Feb 29, 2008)

Saz, your so evil! Why do you have to do that!?

Nice geckos none the less!


----------



## Brettix (Feb 29, 2008)

Great gecko's saz,your starting to get some interesting species.
Love it.


----------



## hornet (Feb 29, 2008)

first time i have seen filicipoda in captivity, good luck saz


----------



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

The filicipoda were bred by Rob Porter. Lovely species


----------



## Rocket (Feb 29, 2008)

Saz,
there you go again, showing off your rare gecko species! Can't wait to get my O.filicipoda! Good to see that one feeding on the woodie!

How many and how much were the S.wyberba? Very nice!


----------



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol Rocket, I currently have two, waiting for another two to hatch. They were $350 each.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 29, 2008)

So now all you need is S.cornutus and S.salebrosus?

What species do you have now Saz? list them all........ please


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 29, 2008)

Sarah, I'm going to have to take you up on our previous arrangement very soon


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice Saz.

Daniel


----------



## Saz (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL! Indeed Jonno, still have very full weekends at the moment, will definitely have you over before too much longer though.

Rocket, I will stick with wyberba and swaini I think. S.cornutus is very similar to swaini which is why I haven't gotten any, although I may be tempted by S.salebrosus in the future. For now though they will do!

I've sold on lots of gecko species and narrowed it down to my favourites. At the moment I have about fourteen gecko species that I am sticking with.


----------

